# Dumboes in VA Beach need an urgent home!



## lilithsratties (Jul 23, 2015)

I have 6 baby dumboes (2 female, 4 male) and a family (mom and two twin sisters) of fancies that need homes urgently. If no one contacts me by tomorrow they may be going to a shelter. I would give them away for free, but fear of them being used as food is preventing that.


----------

